# Latest Knife in HRB



## NYWoodturner

Here is my latest. The steel is CPM 35VN with a satin finish. Overall length is 8.5" Blade length is 4". The wood is HRB. Again thanks to @Molokai for his watchful eye!
C&C always welcome

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 17 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

Wow! That's a beauty Scott. Love the shape and the mosaic star pin is awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Holy crap is that Beautiful!!!! I wish I had the time to learn to do the steel work like that! You did a master job with that!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Beautiful handle n blade ! I like how u made the curved notch toward the base of the blade, matching the handle I'm guessing .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai

This is your best knife so far. i love the wood and the satin finish on the blade is awesome. 
Do you wonder how your knives are going to look in one year. Maybe quit a day job also.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones

You do good work, Scott! That knife is beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Seeing that HRB makes me want to use it on my Flynt pair. That stuff is so fun to look at. That's a great looking knife - just had to say it again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Wow, Scott, that is an awesome knife! Great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

That's beautiful, Scott! 

Is your lathe covered with knife blanks and scales?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt

The grind looks very good Scott! I prefer a satin finish on a using knife because it is going to get scratched up the first time it gets some heavy use and doesn't show as badly on the satin finish. I also love rose wood burl it's one of my most favored woods. You have a winner!! How do you like the CPM35VN, I picked some last year at the Blade Show for Tom and me but haven't used mine yet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

DKMD said:


> That's beautiful, Scott!
> 
> Is your lathe covered with knife blanks and scales?


No but it is covered with Steel dust. I clamp the steel to the bed ways to cut it with the grinder. lol


----------



## NYWoodturner

robert flynt said:


> The grind looks very good Scott! I prefer a satin finish on a using knife because it is going to get scratched up the first time it gets some heavy use and doesn't show as badly on the satin finish. I also love rose wood burl it's one of my most favored woods. You have a winner!! How do you like the CPM35VN, I picked some last year at the Blade Show for Tom and me but haven't used mine yet.


Actually for someone learning to grind it works out pretty well. The steel is so hard that any mistakes have less impact and are easier to recover from. It takes an amazing edge. I don't think you could polish this if you wanted to, but that's okay I kind of like the satin finish.


----------



## hobbit-hut

Beautiful Knife !!! Kind of exciting to see you go down this path.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

What a knife, What a knife. That proves you follow instructions well from afar. Great looking knife Scott.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

WOW, Scott! That's a stunner! Very nice knife and work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt

Scott, that is my biggest complaint about CM metals, it never seem to be annealed enough compared to other steel makers. Even so James Poplan (Pops Knife Supply) brought me six bars of CPM154 to a hammer in I attended yesterday, to save me shipping. Kinda a love hate thing, like the steel but hate they don't anneal it enough.


----------



## NYWoodturner

robert flynt said:


> Scott, that is my biggest complaint about CM metals, it never seem to be annealed enough compared to other steel makers. Even so James Poplan (Pops Knife Supply) brought me six bars of CPM154 to a hammer in I attended yesterday, to save me shipping. Kinda a love hate thing, like the steel but hate they don't anneal it enough.


Never thought about annealing it more - or again. Thats a good idea though. In the case of the CPM 35VN I can't complain though. It kind of slowed down my grind, and I think its my best grind yet.


----------



## Foot Patrol

Scott you did an awesome job on that one. I like the mosaic pin and recently bought some of the same kind as it reminds me of the Texas Star.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt

That is why I like the variable speed controls, You can slow it way down. The faster the belt turns the worse the mistake when you make one. The harder steel is a plus, in that respect, as long as you don't catch your self using to much pressure to make the belt cut because that can cause mistakes. The harder you push the less control you have.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

robert flynt said:


> That is why I like the variable speed controls, You can slow it way down. The faster the belt turns the worse the mistake when you make one. The harder steel is a plus, in that respect, as long as you don't catch your self using to much pressure to make the belt cut because that can cause mistakes. The harder you push the less control you have.


Well I took your advice and ran on 30%. That coupled with the harder steel made it a lot more forgiving.  Thank You


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns

Would love to learn how to do this. Very nice knife!


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> That's beautiful, Scott!
> 
> Is your lathe covered with knife blanks and scales?




He is just edging back from the darkside (spinners) leave him be!!!! Beautiful knife and handle. i lucked out and the first 2 handles I did were Stablelized HRB- nice to work with..........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt

I'm glad it helped, I can see the difference in you grind. Just keep doing what your doing and it will get easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai

robert flynt said:


> The grind looks very good Scott! I prefer a satin finish on a using knife because it is going to get scratched up the first time it gets some heavy use and doesn't show as badly on the satin finish. I also love rose wood burl it's one of my most favored woods. You have a winner!! How do you like the CPM35VN, I picked some last year at the Blade Show for Tom and me but haven't used mine yet.


I still havent used it also, waiting for the right one. Read that its tough to properly HT


----------



## Brooks803

Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I actually didn't have any trouble with it in the kiln. Aside from the


Brooks803 said:


> Beautiful work!


Hi Jonathan! Good to see you here and welcome to WB! For those of you who don't know Jonathan he is one of the best casters you will find. Looking forward to seeing some of your work here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Awesome - welcome Jonathan I am casting handicapped. Maybe you can teach me to like it. I am never good at something I do not like and I want to be an efficient caster badly. But it's like pen turning I just don't get a charge from it. Help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Outstanding, and just a couple hours down the road from me! Been needing a good caster!!


NYWoodturner said:


> Hi Jonathan! Good to see you here and welcome to WB! For those of you who don't know Jonathan he is one of the best casters you will find. Looking forward to seeing some of your work here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow Scott! A great looking knife for sure, you are really getting good at it.


----------



## bald9eagle

I can't give any constructive criticism on the quality and workmanship without being able to hold it in my hand......wink wink

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brown down

man thats a beauty scott. what type of grinder are you guys talking about that is variable speed driven? or are you using a belt sander with a variable speed drive?


----------



## NYWoodturner

brown down said:


> man thats a beauty scott. what type of grinder are you guys talking about that is variable speed driven? or are you using a belt sander with a variable speed drive?


I guess if your grinding wood its a sander... I use a burr king variable speed. There are many makes and models out there. Tom (@Molokai ) has taught me that it can ALL be done by hand, but shop time is too premium and I'm a tad bit too lazy for that.. I find the VS grinder invaluable. Me and my whole 6 months experience...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Burr kings are great! They don't come cheap even for used ones around here. But they last forever!


----------



## bearmanric

Look's very nice. My style for skinning bear's and elk here sweet work. Rick


----------



## Kevin

I just looked at burr kings. Wow Scott you went into this in a big way those things are pricey. I don't blame you though, go at it seriously or don't go. Nice tool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt

I have Bader grinders as well as couple of other brands but am told the Burr King is smoothest grinder on the market. Would like to have one but once you buy your first you like to have others you can interchange your wheels and other attachments with. I did modify the arms on my Wilmont grinder so I could use my Bader Wheels on it.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> I just looked at burr kings. Wow Scott you went into this in a big way those things are pricey. I don't blame you though, go at it seriously or don't go. Nice tool.



Its a form of forced commitment. I don't go into something unless I really want it. I have always found that you get what you pay for in tools, so I make myself wait until I save up to get a quality tool. That period of saving and researching tools is a sort of litmus test to gauge my level of commitment. If I save and arrive at a tool decision and pull the trigger I am committed. I won't walk away after making that investment. I'll figure it out. 
Knife making has been one of the biggest tests to that method in a while. Its a hell of a lot more involved than I ever thought. The investment keeps me self accountable though.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> Its a form of forced commitment. I don't go into something unless I really want it.



I can dig it brother. I "forced" myself into logging and sawmilling by buying a sawmill and skid steer. I had bought a chainsaw and was milling freehand, but I told my wife if I am going to do this right I need to just jump in. 

I endorse your philosophy wholeheartedly. I applaud your choice of knife making especially, because it's clear to everyone you have a gift for it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RayBell

Beautiful knife Scott. You are certainly multiple-talented.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wowzerz! Like everyone before me said, great looking knife!!! I am impressed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066

That is a beautiful piece and I love drop points.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

